# Lookin For Some Advice



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi just bought my first 5er. 2007 sydney 32frlds. now my head is spinning with questions.

1. i hear a lot about pull-rite super glide. mostly good. but what capacity hitch do i need? I have a 6'6" bed gmc.

2. will be winter soon do i need a cover? if so what style/ setup works best?

3. brake controller what are you all happy with?

guess thats good for now. thanks in advance, kevin


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

1...I know nothing about slider hitches

2...You don t need one, some do use them, its a choice

3...Prodigy

Welcome







Enjoy the new trailer









John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW OUTBACK !!!! Enjoy!

Im not familiar with the 5ers, sorry!


----------



## TBone (Mar 19, 2006)

First good choice on the 5er we have had ours about a year and a half and love it. Actually we will be fulltiming in it in about 15 days.

1. I use a Reese slider and it works fine, I try hard not to get into a situation where I need it.

2. Had a cover for the first Outback 5er and most covers dont fit very well because of the way the front is shaped. Most covers are made for the flat fronts.

3. Just got a Prodigy and it is a very good brake controller.

I hope you enjoy your new Outback as we do ours.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I know nothing about fivers, but if you do not have a break controler look at the P3. I changed from the Prodigy to the P3 about 6 monthes ago. I am very pleased with it. I would not spend the money just to upgrade, but I would pay the difference.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

A slider hitch is a choice - kind of an expensive one, unless by having it you don't poke the corner of the 5'er through the back window of the truck. Saw that happen for the first time just today. Purty unhappy camper.

Covers are a major fire drill to put on and take off. I'm guessing it's 50-50. There is some protection from having it on, but there is also the potential for lots of abrasion if the wind moves it around much. I live in mine 24/7/365, so a cover isn't an option. Just keep it clean, and don't worry about it.

The Prodigy is the long-reining king of brake controllers; the P3 is the newest iteration of the basic architecture. If the difference isn't a big thing go with the P3. If it is, the Prodigy is perfectly acceptable. I got mine (labeled Draw-tite) off eBay for about $70.

Welcome to the madhouse!

Sluggo


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

THANK YOU ALL FOR THE ADVICE

KEVIN


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats!

We love our 5er, 2 years plus and no big problems, touch wood!
We have a Husky 16K slider, works great and gives you that little extra feeling of safety, just got a cover last week haven't even put it on yet. I'll let you know how that goes, next weekend after the final clean. As for the brake issue we have a Ford F250, with brake package so it is built in, but the last Ford 250 I had a Prodigy digital and it was great.

Good luck,

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> 1...I know nothing about slider hitches
> 
> 2...You don t need one, some do use them, its a choice
> 
> ...


X3


----------

